# Ammco shaper paint recommendation



## jwmay (Feb 5, 2018)

I’m looking to “touch up” some small areas of missing paint on an Ammco shaper with a war finish. I do not want to disassemble the machine, or really do anything that will take the machine out of service for longer than a day or two. You all know how much money these things make, and I just can’t afford the downtime.  

All kiddin aside, does anyone have a recommendation for touch up paint?


----------



## jwmay (Feb 6, 2018)

Rustoleum machinery dark grey it is.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 7, 2018)

Rustoleum Smoke Gray.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 7, 2018)

Ford blue. Of course I paint everything Ford blue. You should see my wife's toenails.  Mike


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Take a chip of of it and take to a paint store and they have a optical scanner to match the color.  If your not fussy to have an exact match go to a  Tractor Supply Store (TSC ) and get an oil based enamel they use to paint farm tractors.  I have read it is a supper duty paint.


----------

